# Battlefield.Bad.Company.2.PAL.X360-Allstars



## moosh01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛ²? °ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛ²??ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÜ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛ²??Û²?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛ²ß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛ² ?Û²?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÛ²² ÛÛ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Û²?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜÜ²²
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÛ²² Û²² Û²²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛÛ²²ß ?Û²?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ²ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÛßÛ²ß
ÂÂÂÂ ßßß ÛÛ²??Û²??Û²?ÂÂ ÜÜÜÛÛßßßÛ²ßÜÜÜÛÛÛÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?²ÜßßÛ²ÜÜÂÂÂÂÜÛ²ßÂÂ?Û?
ÛÛÛÜÜÜÜÂÂ?ÛÛ² ÛÛ² Û²² ÜÛÛ²²ßÂÂÂÂ?²?ÂÂ ?ÛÛ?ÂÂÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÂÂÛ²?ÂÂ ßÛ²Ü ?Û²?ÂÂÂÂßß
?Û²²ßßßÛÛÛÛ²² ÛÛ² Û²??ÛÛ²²?ÂÂÂÂÂÂßßÂÂ ÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßÛ²²?²²ÂÂÂÂ?Û²? ßÛ²ÜÂÂ iks!ttn
?ÛÛ²?°°ÂÂÛÛ²?°ÛÛ²°?²² ßÛÛ²²ÜÂÂ°°°°°°° ÛÛ²?ÛÛÛÛÜÜÜ ?Û²?Û²?° ÜÛÛÛÜÜ²²ßßÛÛÜÜÂÂ°°°°
ÛÛ²²°ÂÂ?ÛÛ²? ?Û²? Û²?ÂÂ ßßÛÛ²ÜÜÜÂÂÂÂ ÛÛ²?Û²²ßßßÛÛÛÛ²?ÛÛ²ÜÛÛÛßßÛÛ²?ÂÂÂÂßÛÛ²ÜÜ
ÛÛÛ²ÜÛÛÛßßßßÂÂßÛ²Ü ßÛÜÂÂ ÜÂÂßßÛÛÛ²ÜÜ ÛÛ² ÛÛ²?ÂÂÂÂ Û²²?ÛÛÛßÂÂ ?Û²²ÂÂÜÜßÂÂßÛÛÛ²
?Ûßß ÜÜÜÜÛÛßßÂÂ ßßßÂÂÜÜ²ßÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛÛ²²Üß²ÂÂÛ²²ÂÂÂÂÜÛÛ² ÛÛ²?ÂÂ ÛÛ²?ÛÛÛÜÜÂÂ ?Û²²?
ÂÂÜÛÛßßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ °ßßß²ÜÜÜÜÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÛÛ²²??? ßÛÛÛÛÛßßßßÜÜÛÛÛ²ÂÂ?Û²ÛÂÂÂÂßßßÛÛÛ²²ß
?ÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßßßÛÛÜÜÛÛ²²² Û²ÂÂÜÜÜÜÛÛÛßßßß°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂßßÜ
ÛÛ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ°ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßß²²ß ?ÛÛÛÛßßß
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ûß
.. Allstars present :

ÂÂ Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (c) EA

.. iNFOS :

ÂÂ Rel.Date...: March 2nd, 2010
ÂÂ Platform...: X360
ÂÂ Region Free: NO
ÂÂ Genre......: Action
ÂÂ Source.....: PAL
ÂÂ Languages..: English, German, French, Spanish, Italian
ÂÂ Format.....: .dvd
ÂÂ Size.......: 1 DVD

.. gAME iNFOS :

ÂÂÂÂ In Battlefield: Bad Company 2, the `B' company fight their
way through snowy mountaintops, dense jungles and dusty
villages. With a heavy arsenal of deadly weapons and a slew
of vehicles to aid them, the crew set off on their mission and
they are ready to blow up, shoot down, blast through, wipe out
and utterly destroy anything that gets in their way.


- Allstars brought you Part 1 - here is Part 2 - enjoy
```


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 2, 2010)

Three reasons why I'm not getting it:

-Still banned from Live
-I suck at Shooter
-Currently "busy" with getting Lost Season 1-5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, it would be awesome, and I would dance around the table...oh well...guess there's no rush...I can still pick it up when I have a new Box, I guess...


----------



## Robj1969 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys am on FW 1.5 and use 360 wavespatcher to get games to run...no problems with any games except this one... get "failed to load DLL "game:\splash.xex"

Can anyone give me any pointers to get it working without a firmware update

cheers


----------

